# Photos you love



## Herbsman. (Nov 18, 2009)

Lets have a thread for our favourite photos.

I love these fashion photos of a girl on a farm:




















#






They were taken for a book (not sure what book) by a guy I often see taking BMX photos at my local skatepark. I love the model's expression in the top one - it's one of deep thought and complexity. I love the hard lighting, reminiscent of a cold flash of early morning sunlight. It really defines her and makes her stand out from the background. Also I love the contrast and the colours - they're really punchy.

Post your favourites below...


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 18, 2009)

I really like Robert Capa's work because he made all the obvious photographic mistakes. He was more an amateur than a professional and very unpredictable. He had some moments that we mortal photographers dream about.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 18, 2009)

eta: This is Christine Keeler, a prostitute who was in the centre of the Profumo scandal.
I don't know who the photographer was.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> I really like Robert Capa's work because he made all the obvious photographic mistakes. He was more an amateur than a professional and very unpredictable. He had some moments that we mortal photographers dream about.


Did he take all of them stowpirate?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.pbase.com/crespoide/image/51477073

http://www.pbase.com/crespoide/image/51477105

These photos were taken in a Mental Hospital in Asunción Paraguay. The NeuroPsyquiatric Hospital of Asunción is the principal reference center about mental health in Paraguay

Gallery here.
http://www.pbase.com/crespoide/infierno

It would be wrong to say that I "love" these photos, the conditions are terrible and a shame on Paraguay but the images are honest and show the awful squalor these people have to endure.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Did he take all of them stowpirate?



As far as I know these are his work. 

There is some debate over some of his photos. The fallen soldier was it staged? The lab screw up over the developing on D Day?











Not keen on this stuff but it made him immortal as a photographer.

Then Ingrid Bergman bathtub in Berlin was possibly taken by another photographer as Robert Capa lost his photo of the scene. 






If you are interested in his life and work there are a couple of good books I have read.

Blood & Champagne The life and times of Robert Capa by Alex Kershaw 

Robert Capa by Richard Whelan.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> As far as I know these are his work.


It was the picasso shot that I was wondering about. Man Ray and Lee Miller all in the same clique then? Or Picasso just getting about?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It was the picasso shot that I was wondering about. Man Ray and Lee Miller all in the same clique then? Or Picasso just getting about?



I recall reading about Capa, including a time when he spent time with Picasso in Spain and took that photo on the beach.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It was the picasso shot that I was wondering about. Man Ray and Lee Miller all in the same clique then? Or Picasso just getting about?



It looks odd against his other work, Picasso sun shade in hand following beautiful women across sandy beach does not contrast well with his gritty I haven't a clue what I am doing photography


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 18, 2009)

weltweit said:


> Gallery here.
> http://www.pbase.com/crespoide/infierno



This one is a warm moment 

http://www.pbase.com/crespoide/image/51477078


----------



## weltweit (Nov 18, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> This one is a warm moment
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/crespoide/image/51477078



Yes, a warm moment amongst the grime!

If I could chose where to be mentally Ill, it would not be in Paraguay :-/


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks stowpirate- those are wonderful.

I've had the biography of Capa, "Blood and Champagne" on my bookshelf for years but never got round to it.
I love all the Magnum photographers.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 18, 2009)

Margaret Bourke-White work is really impressive. This one is still true today 






My favourite is this portrait of her. Not sure who took it or if it was a self portrait?

http://www.life.com/image/50867046


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## kropotkin (Nov 18, 2009)

We've got that on our wall in the lounge


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 19, 2009)

Selgado and McCullin, both wonderful photographers. There's a couple more i'd include but not because i love them, as it's the wrong word to use, but because they are devastatingly powerful. Perhaps not the right place for them here though.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2009)

Gah beaten to the selgado and mccullin 





Tom hunter - women reads eviction notice





miguel rio branco





Steve mccurry





Jonas bendiksen


----------



## weltweit (Nov 19, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Steve mccurry



This one is a haunting image...


----------



## cybertect (Nov 19, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It was the picasso shot that I was wondering about. Man Ray and Lee Miller all in the same clique then? Or Picasso just getting about?



A 1948 gelatin silver print could have been yours for $3,200.00.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 19, 2009)

Images that are in my head when I'm thinking about pressing the shutter.

Cartier-Bresson











Eugene Atget - there's a picture of a courtyard by him that I can't find online that I love. This will have to stand in






Bert Hardy











Now if only I could translate that into what I actually shoot... :-(


----------



## Skin (Nov 19, 2009)

I love this picture of the Queen. I think it was part of the 3d pic she had taken.
Makes her look quite vulnerable and human. Who say's the camera never lies?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> Selgado and McCullin, both wonderful photographers. There's a couple more i'd include but not because i love them, as it's the wrong word to use, but because they are devastatingly powerful. Perhaps not the right place for them here though.


Are Salgado's the top two and McCullin's the bottom one? 


cybertect said:


> A 1948 gelatin silver print could have been yours for $3,200.00.


If I ever had that much money to spend on a print it would be George Rodgers' shot of the Nuba wrestler:


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 20, 2009)

_pH_ said:


>



I was going to post the Konrad Leibing over the wall photo.










I will post these instead, Che and Leica 






"The Spiders of Love" Henri Cartier Bresson


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Are Salgado's the top two and McCullin's the bottom one?



Yes, that's right. I couldn't find the ones I really liked but those were a close second.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Joel Sternfeld





Richard Misrach





Elliott Erwitt


----------



## sim667 (Nov 20, 2009)

weltweit said:


> This one is a haunting image...



Whats even more scary is he went back to a similar place about 30 years later and the sitter recognised him and made herself known.....


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 20, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Whats even more scary is he went back to a similar place about 30 years later and the sitter recognised him and made herself known.....








Beautiful iconic photo somehow the cover makes it more powerful


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> Yes, that's right. I couldn't find the ones I really liked but those were a close second.


I do like Salgado, but that one by McCullin is great. I've not seen a lot of his work - only an exhibition of portraits of Africans living with HIV/AIDS.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 20, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Whats even more scary is he went back to a similar place about 30 years later and the sitter recognised him and made herself known.....



Oh that is interesting to see how she has changed. 



stowpirate said:


> Beautiful iconic photo somehow the cover makes it more powerful



Thinking about it, I am not sure where I have seen that photo, perhaps it was on National Geographic, perhaps somewhere else. IIRC it was quite widely published. 

Certainly for me, instantly recogniseable.


----------



## clicker (Nov 20, 2009)

Lee Miller.


----------

